# Rocky Mountain pinstripes



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Well with the season winding down, I?m starting to consider about getting these scratches out of my truck. Anyone have anyone they recommend for this? Or do they just buff them out themselves. They run the entire length of the truck on the drivers side.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That's the first time I've heard a politically correct version of that type of pinstriping. I like it! Probably a little rubbing compound followed by some wax would do the trick.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I like em. They add character to my truck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is going to depend on how deep they are if they will even come out. 

A good rubbing compound a clay bar and then a good quality wax and even then odds are you will still see the majority of them. 

Or if you are not a diy type of person head to a detail shop and open wallet and see what they can do.


----------

